# Heroes Season 1(#14)---2/05/07-'DISTRACTIONS'



## Truth Seeker (Feb 5, 2007)

*DISTRACTIONS*​
*Graphic Novel Canon*​*Actors*:*Sendhil Ramamurthy, Milo Ventimiglia, Adrian Pasdar, Hayden Panettiere, Ali Larter, Noah Gray-Cabey, Santiago Cabrera, Tawny Cypress, Masi Oka. Greg Grunberg, Jack Coleman, Christopher Eccleston, George Takei. Jessalyn Gilsig.*



Hiro deals with explaining his new heroic path in life to his ambitious sister and tycoon father. Niki has the chance to reunite with D.L and Micah. Claude's mentoring of Peter leads Peter to question those closest to him. Claire goes to a trailer park looking for her birth mother. Sylar wears a disguise and makes a move against HRG.​
Hiro has a...sister?


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the date here is supposed to be 2/5/2007.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I think the date here is supposed to be 2/5/2007.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to it. This and Rome are my two favorite shows, which means five days in a row without my faves, but alas. So much good television now, it really amazes me.


----------



## Avarice (Feb 6, 2007)

Did anyone else catch the license plate number of Hiro's father's car?  NCC-1701.


----------



## Droogie (Feb 6, 2007)

Avarice said:
			
		

> Did anyone else catch the license plate number of Hiro's father's car?  NCC-1701.





No! What was it?



Oh, and this show is GOD. Tonight's episode was simply superb. George Takei rulz!


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 6, 2007)

So when did Syler pick up invisibility? *I* could see the whole cell, and so could Claire's Dad. There was _nowhere_ for him to be hiding. 

Otherwise, a great episode. Well, except that Peter won't leave New York. "I'm gonna blow up the most populous city in the country. Guess I may as well just stay here and see if I do." What a putz!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 6, 2007)

Your sister is hot...  

How far does Linderman's reach go and how powerful is he, to be able to spring Jesikki (Jesica+Nikki) from jail? I still think he might be the T-Rex Hiro battles. Either that, or he is the Lex Luthor/Dr. Doom powerful, smart, manipulator.

And what is Jesikki up to? Her goals still seem muddled. And I doubt she will be content to simply do Linderman's bidding for much longer.

So, does Hiro's father or sister possess any powers? I doubt it - I think there would have been some kind of clue, maybe not a confession, but something in action or dialog pointing to one or the other of them having power. Without such a clue, I doubt they have any powers.

What happened on the dinner between Isaac and Simone? I don't think they slept together, thought that is what Isaac wanted. Simone seems to a woman who is too much together to do something like that. That said, writers often make character do out of character things for a cheep thrill.

Where is Sylar now and what is he up to? OMG! Truth Seeker! Look out! Sylar's sneaking up behind you!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm leaning towards Hiro being a descendant of Kensai. Remember, each samurai sword has a family that it belongs to.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 6, 2007)

Avarice said:
			
		

> Did anyone else catch the license plate number of Hiro's father's car?




Best.  License plate.  Ever.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 6, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards Hiro being a descendant of Kensai. Remember, each samurai sword has a family that it belongs to.




I'll do you one better...Hiro IS Kensai!!!

Think about it. Go back and watch the part in the museum where Hiro describes him running into battle against hundreds of foes and moving at superhuman speed to slice them all down and come out of it untouched. This is why Hiro from the future was carrying the sword. It's the only reasonable weapon to use when you are slowing down time for everyone around you like he did in the museum! He could dodge bullets, slap them out of the air with his sword, or whatever else would look cool at the time. If he used a gun, it could jam or mess up translating from his normal time bubble into the slow time of his opponents. Or the bullets would slow down as soon as they were clear of the barrel.

I figure it this way. At some point, somehow, that painting of Issac's about Hiro facing the T-Rex is gonna come true. Maybe his power turns back on way too strong and he tries to do a time jump back only to find himself in Jurassic Park! Leaping forward bit by bit, he winds up in ancient Japan where he helps some villagers against some evil shogun and becomes the hero named Kensai!

So either way, the sword really is his I figure. We will see if I'm right or not eventually, but I think they've dropped enough hints for it to go this way. Then again, I was wrong in guessing that Claire's dad would be Linderman. So who knows.


----------



## Avarice (Feb 6, 2007)

Droogie said:
			
		

> No! What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this show is GOD. Tonight's episode was simply superb. George Takei rulz!




I blacked out the answer in my first post, in case people wanted to go back and check for themselves.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Feb 6, 2007)

Bennet's first name is getting to be like the family's last name on "Malcolm in the Middle" or Springfield's location on "The Simpsons".


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> So when did Syler pick up invisibility? *I* could see the whole cell, and so could Claire's Dad. There was _nowhere_ for him to be hiding.



He could have been under the table or on the roof (can he lift himself with his power) but he has shown that 'strange' movement before, when he was shot by the cop. 

Yep, I am feeling that Hiro is his own relation.  

Peter is such a dip.  Starting to really like Claude (invisable man), plus to see he has a backstory with Bennet.  I just hope they don't do a LOST; become character driven and  never address the connections.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 6, 2007)

It was a good episode, but not my favorite.

The whole Peter whinning thing is getting a little played out. That whole sceen on the roof if they followed Simone up there then they heard the whole conversation, and that her an Issac were not together. I do like the fact he retains peoples powers instead of borrowing them. I like Claude as well. Him and Claire's mom show that there is a whole other generation of heroes out there.

Also what father just gives up on his son so easily. Hiro is telling his dad I have a destiny to save the world and I have special abilities. And his dad is like OK that cool, good luck. HELL no. I can't think any father would act that way. I know I would think my son lost his mind and I am deffinatly taking him home with me.


----------



## Richards (Feb 6, 2007)

Hand of Evil: I wouldn't worry too much about it - thus far, they've been making more and more connections between the heroes as time goes by.  Case in point was last night's episode, where we find out who Claire's real father is.  Plus, the mysterious Linderman is a focal point for quite a lot of the heroes.  Unless they suddenly do a 180, I'd imagine that they'll carry on the trend and get everybody pretty much linked together.

Johnathan


----------



## evildmguy (Feb 6, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Best.  License plate.  Ever.




quoted for truth

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 6, 2007)

So, it would seem from this episode that Peter can pick up powers of people he's never met (that we know of), evident from the series of powers he goes through when he starts to lose control. He's not met Ted, but you could see the radioactive thing happening in his eyes. He's not met the radio woman, but he could hear electronic signals, twice in the sequence.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 6, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> So, it would seem from this episode that Peter can pick up powers of people he's never met (that we know of), evident from the series of powers he goes through when he starts to lose control. He's not met Ted, but you could see the radioactive thing happening in his eyes. He's not met the radio woman, but he could hear electronic signals, twice in the sequence.




Or, it's possible that at some point he's been close to Ted and Hana, and we didn't know it.


----------



## dravot (Feb 6, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Or, it's possible that at some point he's been close to Ted and Hana, and we didn't know it.




Or it's some of his pre-cog ability, manifesting itself while he's awake.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 6, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> So, it would seem from this episode that Peter can pick up powers of people he's never met (that we know of)




I should get some credit on spotting that Peter was going to be retaining power in a proverbial “superpowers memory cache file,” something I posted several episodes ago. But most everyone else just phoo-phooed the idea. Well, who’s phoo-phoo now?



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> I'll do you one better...Hiro IS Kensai!!!.




An I am going to reiterate my theory that the sword is an with no historic beginning or end. At some point during his narrative and lifetime, Hiro gets the sword and then looses it in the past. Once lost in the past the sword pass down through the centuries, to be found, used and lost by Hiro again. And again and again. 



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Starting to really like Claude (invisable man)




I do not yet trust Claude. He is an interesting character, his comment about Peter wearing his hair in his face was funny, and he is helping Peter to prevent the destruction of New York City. But that is not quite the same thing as saying he is a good man.



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> …we find out who Claire's real father is.




Someone should tell Peter and Claire they are uncle and niece before they kiss.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're not going to have an adult character make out with a 15-year-old character on the show. But yeah, icky.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 6, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> But yeah, icky.




I don't know how likely it is, but Peter spoke rather _fondly_ of her when talking about her powers, and we all know Luke and Lea kissed twice.


----------



## F5 (Feb 6, 2007)

RE: Hiro and the T-Rex...

Hasn't this already come true?  When he snagged the sword from the museum (what he thought was the sword, anyway), as he ran through the Natural History exhibit, he stopped to pose in front of the T-Rex statue, didn't he?  

It's possible that Isaac's painting comes literally true, where Hiro goes back in time and fights dinosaurs, but I think this was just intended to be a red herring.

As for Hiro actually being Kensai, yeah.  HELL yeah.  I can totally see that.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 6, 2007)

Our local NBC news station aired a fluff piece on Hereos last night where they spoke to some of  the cast, nothing really big or important was said until the reporter revealed the fate of one of the charaters.

[sblock]She said one of the heroes would die in a couple of episodes. Tie that in with what was shown in the  previews for next week of Nikki confronting Matt, and what looks like Matt flying out a window. Matt may be killed off  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## dravot (Feb 6, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Our local NBC news station aired a fluff piece on Heroes last night where they spoke to some of  the cast, nothing really big or important was said until the reporter revealed the fate of one of the characters.




I recall reading that the plan was always to kill off a specific character, but contract issues with that actor/actress have caused them to accelerate that part of the storyline.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 6, 2007)

Avarice said:
			
		

> Did anyone else catch the license plate number of Hiro's father's car?  NCC-1701.



Yes, yes I did.

Well, actually, I saw the "NCC-" and did a double-take while the screen changed. "Is that what I thought it was?", I thought at the time.

Yes, apparently it was. 

Not a bad episode, all things said. A little draggy in places (obligatory "Niki sucks!"), but otherwise good. Hiro's scenes continue to be the main reason I watch.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright, I must be missing something with the License plate. Any one care to shed some light for the clueless


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 6, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Alright, I must be missing something with the License plate. Any one care to shed some light for the clueless




Hiro's dad is played by George Takei, who played Lt Sulu in the original Star Trek series. NCC-1701 is the registration number of the _USS Enterprise_.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Alright, I must be missing something with the License plate. Any one care to shed some light for the clueless



No geek award for you!  But is that a bad thing?


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 6, 2007)

Or Mr. Bennet could have kidnapped peter at some point and had Hana and Ted in the facilities nearby. 

BTW Congrats on calling it right Grumpy. I thought that someone with a superhero cache was just too powerful. 

Hey, waht did Mr. Bennet's wife say she called him. I could have sworn she said a first name.  

Also, why didn't Sylar kill Mr. Bennet. He killed Eden with no problem, and seemed to be about to kill the wife with no problem either.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 6, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Hiro's dad is played by George Takei, who played Lt Sulu in the original Star Trek series. NCC-1701 is the registration number of the _USS Enterprise_.




I knew who Tekei is and was, I'm just not a big Star Trek fan to know the reg number of the Enterprise


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 6, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Also, why didn't Sylar kill Mr. Bennet. He killed Eden with no problem, and seemed to be about to kill the wife with no problem either.



He probably wanted to 'punish' Mr. B for locking him up. And showing him what a badass he is by basically saying: "You aren't worth the effort to kill." 

Ok. I'm surprised. I didn't say anything earlier about this because I seem to spend so much time bashing the whole Nikki subplot. BUT, was I the only one who said WTF when she got sprung from jail? She'd just killed, or at least seriously beat up on, the arrogent shrink. (Thumbs up to Jessica for that, even if it was a really stupid thing to do.) So there is *No Freakin' Way* that Linderman's mouthpiece could have gotten her out. Period. (And what were those marks all over the shrink, anyway?)

Also, why would he bother? He must have plenty of hookers on his payroll who would be happy to do whatever he wanted for a lot less than what it must have cost him to spring her. Oh yeah, and getting her out against her will _cancels_ her obligation to him in my book. (And if she really didn't want to go, why didn't she kick fatso in the nads and then go after the guards?)

Speaking of that, how is it that she's been beaten repeatedly with billy clubs, especially in the head, without ever showing even the slightest effect. (Other than getting knocked out.) No bruises, no concussion, no nothing.

Edit: One other thing. I was _very_ annoyed that Syler had Eden's Voice after she delberately blew her brains out precisely to keep him from getting it. That cheapens her death for me. Grumble...


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 6, 2007)

Those marks were tasar marks.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 6, 2007)

The marks on the shrink were burn marks from the taser.

The shrink wasn't arrogant at all, she was pushing Nikki because that's what you have to do sometimes. People who really need help but are afraid of it and won't be coaxed have to be pushed sometimes. She was doing a good job, other than underestimating Jessica's power, but then who would suspect actual super-strength?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Edit: One other thing. I was _very_ annoyed that Syler had Eden's Voice after she delberately blew her brains out precisely to keep him from getting it. That cheapens her death for me. Grumble...




Huh!? I didn't get that at all. What scene showed this to be so?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 6, 2007)

So Linderman has so much pull he can the charges against her dropped after she brutally assaults a shrink in the holding cell?  That scene kind of broke me out of my suspension of disbelief.  Overall the rest was fine though.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> He must have plenty of hookers on his payroll who would be happy to do whatever he wanted for a lot less than what it must have cost him to spring her.




I do not think he is looking for a hooker. I think he has deduced she is a Hero and that is why he is interested in her now. Linderman may also know about her husbands powers as well.

That said, I also found Linderman’s power off putting, story wise. Jesikki committed multiple murders, confessed to them, attacked guards and the shrink. And Linderman still frees her. That seemed strange. 

There seem to be no limits to his power. I wonder (if and) when we met him, it will be revealed he is also some kind of Hero.

Unless, of course, Linderman is really the T-Rex. (I’m gonna drive that one into the ground)


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 7, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I do not think he is looking for a hooker. I think he has deduced she is a Hero and that is why he is interested in her now. Linderman may also know about her husbands powers as well.
> 
> That said, I also found Linderman’s power off putting, story wise. Jesikki committed multiple murders, confessed to them, attacked guards and the shrink. And Linderman still frees her. That seemed strange.
> 
> ...



I"m really hoping that this is explained before the end of this season.  I found it pretty unbelievable too. The death row thing is simple (pay off someone's family who is already going to get the death penalty). 

But she recently killed? the shrink and repeatedly beat up all of the guards.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone else thing Mr. Sulu let Hiro go way too easily? I mean, the kid's planning to steal a historic artifact, tells him about it, and after Hiro convinces his dad that his sister is better at running the company, he just flies back to Tokyo like nothing happened?


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> So when did Syler pick up invisibility? *I* could see the whole cell, and so could Claire's Dad. There was _nowhere_ for him to be hiding.




I'd have to watch the episode again, but I'm pretty darn sure he was just standing behind the door.  HRG's (and the camera's) focus was on the body on the table, which he assumed WAS Sylar.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And what is Jesikki up to? Her goals still seem muddled. And I doubt she will be content to simply do Linderman's bidding for much longer.




I don't think Jessica is doing Linderman's bidding so much as taking advantage of the situation.  But only time will tell.



			
				F5 said:
			
		

> RE: Hiro and the T-Rex...
> 
> Hasn't this already come true?  When he snagged the sword from the museum (what he thought was the sword, anyway), as he ran through the Natural History exhibit, he stopped to pose in front of the T-Rex statue, didn't he?
> 
> It's possible that Isaac's painting comes literally true, where Hiro goes back in time and fights dinosaurs, but I think this was just intended to be a red herring.




Yeah, I'm 100% convinced the scene in the museum is the scene Isaac painted with Hiro facing off against a T-Rex.  Occam's Razor and all.  But for some crazy reason a lot of folks don't want to accept what seems to me to be obvious.



			
				Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Our local NBC news station aired a fluff piece on Hereos last night where they spoke to some of  the cast, nothing really big or important was said until the reporter revealed the fate of one of the charaters.
> 
> [sblock]She said one of the heroes would die in a couple of episodes. Tie that in with what was shown in the  previews for next week of Nikki confronting Matt, and what looks like Matt flying out a window. Matt may be killed off  :\ [/sblock]




This has already happened, [sblock]Eden has died a few episodes back[/sblock]



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hey, waht did Mr. Bennet's wife say she called him. I could have sworn she said a first name.
> 
> Also, why didn't Sylar kill Mr. Bennet. He killed Eden with no problem, and seemed to be about to kill the wife with no problem either.




HRG's wife was about to say his first name, but was interrupted.  I thought that was pretty funny, just as we don't know what country Fez from "That 70s Show" is from.

Sylar didn't kill Eden.  He was going to, but before he could she shot herself in the head to prevent him from gaining her powers.



			
				Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> One other thing. I was _very_ annoyed that Syler had Eden's Voice after she delberately blew her brains out precisely to keep him from getting it. That cheapens her death for me. Grumble...




How'd ya figure that?  Nothing in the episode gave me the idea that Sylar now has Eden's powers.  Did I miss something?


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 7, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> So Linderman has so much pull he can the charges against her dropped after she brutally assaults a shrink in the holding cell?  That scene kind of broke me out of my suspension of disbelief.  Overall the rest was fine though.




He apparently owns a casino in Vegas at the very least, so that should tell you how rich he is. We're talking just under billionaire level. Probably with extensive criminal connections as well. No problem at all for him to have some goon on his payroll confess to the crime she's charged with and then have his lawyer spring her. After all once the security tape goes missing who's to say that Jessica didn't do that in self defense after her doctor went berserk? After all, one of the guards _must _ have beaten her up and freed Niki in an attempt to frame her. A woman of Niki's size and weight couldn't have inflicted the wounds that woman had.  

In other words, I don't find it unusual at all that a filthy rich and powerfully connected man can do whatever he wants, when he wants.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 7, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Huh!? I didn't get that at all. What scene showed this to be so?



Syler used the Voice on Mrs. Bennet (to no actual purpose) just before Mr. B burst in and started shooting. Just one word, but it was definitely the Voice.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 7, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Anyone else thing Mr. Sulu let Hiro go way too easily? I mean, the kid's planning to steal a historic artifact, tells him about it, and after Hiro convinces his dad that his sister is better at running the company, he just flies back to Tokyo like nothing happened?



Yeah, that was wrapped up way too quick. But there's only so much time in a given episode, and we knew Hiro wasn't gonna give up, so...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Just one word, but it was definitely the Voice.




That was not my interpretation of the scene. If Sylar was able to get The Voice, then he was able to do so without taking Eden's brain, which begs the question of how he did so and what he wanted with all those other brains. 

What was the word he used?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was wrapped up way too quick. But there's only so much time in a given episode, and we knew Hiro wasn't gonna give up, so...




It was not "wrapped up". If George Takei was a one-off, we would not be reading the things online about his character and his development that we are.

The power is genetic; it runs in families. IF Hiro has it, it may be that his father has it - and if not - it may be that his sister does. (I'm betting on Dad though).

We'll be coming back to this one. Hiro's ability to teleport permits for greater entanglements and branching plot threads.

While not much was resolved in this episode, I really enjoyed it.  Except for Jessica/Nikki getting sprung from prison. That, to me, seemed far too Hollywood.

If that's how they decided to end that plot thread, they should simply have never done her imprisonment in the first place. I would have accepted her being sprung from prison by hubby and son. I would have bought into "evil Dad" springing her for his own purposes as well via some uber_secret transfer. 

This resolution, however, seemed far to much like "well - there's not much else we can do with her in prison - let's get her the hell outta there" verdict in the writer's room.  It's as if someone screwed with somebody else's character in a "Thieve's World" story and the character's main author read what the other author wrote, got steamed about it, and at the start of the next story - simply penned a few paragraphs to get her out of prison.

Rang totally false with me. Meh.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Syler used the Voice on Mrs. Bennet (to no actual purpose) just before Mr. B burst in and started shooting. Just one word, but it was definitely the Voice.




If Sylar had used 'the voice', it would not have been to no actual purpose. They would have showcased it so everyone would understand what was going on. If he had 'the voice' he would not have had to TK throw her into the curio to begin with. She would have been his calm and obedient slave right from the get go. No need to lie and pretend to be an employee of HRG. Sylar hasn't shown the temperament to be that subtle when he didn't have to be.

Just in case though, I'll go back and watch that part again and see if I notice anything new.

On a side note, do you think Nathan will still be mad at Peter for 'saving the cheerleader' when he figures out that she is his daughter?! And speaking of Nathan and Claire, I realized after the fact that I missed both hints leading to the truth: Zach's comment about 'her maybe having an uncle (Peter) somewhere' (as posted above by someone smarter than me), and Claire's own comment about 'always picturing her parents living in some fancy house in New York'! Neat to figure it out after the fact at least.

Glad to see Sylar on the loose again. Him on the hunt only adds to the drama. Not to mention setting up the whole possibility of a 'enemy of my enemy is my friend' scenario between HRG and the Heroes!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 7, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> On a side note, do you think Nathan will still be mad at Peter for 'saving the cheerleader' when he figures out that she is his daughter?!




Yes, yes i do. Had she died, the fact she was his daughter would never have been an issue he had to deal with, it would not have become a thorn in his side. Now it is an issue, now it is a thorn in his side.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 7, 2007)

Given that the scene where Sylar approached Mrs. Bennet showed him walking up to her in slow motion, I don't think he was using The Voice when he said "Hello." (Or whatever it was he said.)

Did anyone notice exactly what it was Sylar pulled off the back of his head right after he threw Mr. Bennet against the wall of the cell? I didn't catch that.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 7, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Given that the scene where Sylar approached Mrs. Bennet showed him walking up to her in slow motion, I don't think he was using The Voice when he said "Hello." (Or whatever it was he said.)
> 
> Did anyone notice exactly what it was Sylar pulled off the back of his head right after he threw Mr. Bennet against the wall of the cell? I didn't catch that.



It was the drip/monitor attachment they had going directly to his brain, yep, they drilled a hole in his head and had a pinky sized device in there!  Can you say, clink in the armor of Sylar, think Smog   .  He has been shot a number of time, fell from a tall building with Peter.  

Peter; just remember he has come into contact with Sylar, this may mean he has Sylar's powers also and not realize it!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 7, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> I recall reading that the plan was always to kill off a specific character, but contract issues with that actor/actress have caused them to accelerate that part of the storyline.




That was Nora Zehetner (likely spelled wrong), who played Eden.  At least, according to the sources that reported that in the first place.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 7, 2007)

Note: IF Sylar has Eden's voice power, it does push the theory that he is an eater of the brains...mmmm.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Feb 7, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Note: IF Sylar has Eden's voice power, it does push the theory that he is an eater of the brains...mmmm.



And apparently can injest them either like a grapefruit or like scrambled eggs 

Actually, I think the mistaken "Eden Voice" was the point where Sylar went from his "Aw, shucks ma'am" voice as a paper company employee he was using on Mrs. B back to his natural voice when he dropped the charade.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 7, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Anyone else thing Mr. Sulu let Hiro go way too easily? I mean, the kid's planning to steal a historic artifact, tells him about it, and after Hiro convinces his dad that his sister is better at running the company, he just flies back to Tokyo like nothing happened?



That's what I say. What father would just let his sone run off after he tells him "Dad it's my destiny to save the world"


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 7, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> This has already happened, [sblock]Eden has died a few episodes back[/sblock]




I was implying some else will die. I knew about that death. Newscaster specificly said in the coming episodes.


			
				Dire Bare said:
			
		

> How'd ya figure that?  Nothing in the episode gave me the idea that Sylar now has Eden's powers.  Did I miss something?



After he threw Mrs. Bennet into the china cabinet, as he stood over her he said something in a different voice. It was not exactly like Edens, but that was the first thought that occured to me as well.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know what Hiro told his father he was going to _steal_ the sword, just that he was going to get it. And I think the situation with Hiro's father was abrupt was because of poor writing, not totally unseen plotting on the part of Hiro father.

No sign was presented to clue the audience in to plotting on the part of Mr. Nakamura, nor to the possession of super powers by Mr. Nakamura or Kimiko. Compared that to the introduction of Meredith, who while on the phone with Claire – out of Claire sight but before the audience – lit a cigarette with her pyrokenetic powers. Then she calls Michael – out of Claire sight but before the audience – revealing him to be Claire’s father.

Nothing like that happened with Mr. Nakamura or Kimiko. They never demonstrated any powers, regardless of whether or not Hiro was around, and they never engaged in any plotting while Hiro was not around.

This may be changed later. We may see Mr. Nakamura, Kimiko or both, possess powers of some kind. But to date they just waltzed on and then off stage.   

And I think Sylar’s success was due to gullibility on the part of Mrs. Bennett, not that Sylar used The Voice. He was just being sinister.


----------



## dravot (Feb 7, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I don't know what Hiro told his father he was going to _steal_ the sword, just that he was going to get it. And I think the situation with Hiro's father was abrupt was because of poor writing, not totally unseen plotting on the part of Hiro father.




More than likely it was editing that made it seem that way, not writing.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 7, 2007)

I speak Japanese pretty well, and the translating for what Hiro and company were saying was fairly accurate, so I'm pretty sure he did say he was going to steal it.

On a humorous note, Ando's saying "Your sister is hot," was interpreted slightly loosely. He actually said "Your big sister is super-sexy."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 7, 2007)

You need to work at NBC, now!


			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> I speak Japanese pretty well, and the translating for what Hiro and company were saying was fairly accurate, so I'm pretty sure he did say he was going to steal it.
> 
> On a humorous note, Ando's saying "Your sister is hot," was interpreted slightly loosely. He actually said "Your big sister is super-sexy."


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 7, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Anyone else thing Mr. Sulu let Hiro go way too easily? I mean, the kid's planning to steal a historic artifact, tells him about it, and after Hiro convinces his dad that his sister is better at running the company, he just flies back to Tokyo like nothing happened?



Last episode, Mr. Sulu's men said that his father had been keeping an eye on him. I"m thinking this will maintain. The reasoning is 'flimsy' but they are trying to make sulu as a man out whom only cares about an heir for the company.  

That whole piece of dialogs is a bit wonky. Sulu begins by saying he's embarrassed about his son and thats the problem, but the solutions seems to be make your daughter a vp. Well that still doesn't solve the embarrassment of his son. 

However, i will take this as opposed to a long drawn out side story where hiro tries to get back to the us without his powers.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 7, 2007)

The Invisible Man is cool. And obviously not good, too. Maybe not outright evil, but he certainly doesn't care that much for others. 

Can he turn off his power? If not, that might explain why he doesn't care - nobody else can care for him, either. 

I knew he would throw Peter down when they moved around the roof, but hell, I loved that scene anyway. 

I think Linderman got Nikki out because he has heard some stories about her, and the latest one from her prison/institute was proof enough for him that she could be a valuable asset. It is true that Nikki might not feel obliged to help him, but (1) he can still threaten her son and (2) he just has to convince Jessica, who has shown a big interest in getting free. 
I don't know how exactly Linderman did rig the whole thing, but I suspect he had to pull in a few favours and some money to manipulate records and get the right judge to revisit the case.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 7, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Given that the scene where Sylar approached Mrs. Bennet showed him walking up to her in slow motion, I don't think he was using The Voice when he said "Hello." (Or whatever it was he said.)



Ok, now that's an explanation I can buy. I think that they really needed to pay closer attention to the editing of this episode. Too many things came off as sloppy and rushed. For example, one does not simply get picked up and sent to death row in a couple of hours. Which means that Mr. I Didit was in cutody at the time Jessica was brutalizing the shrink. That is a totally seperate crime, so no, she would not, _Not,_ *NOT* have been set free. (If Linderman did somehow manage to get the shrink to also drop her charges it was done offscreen without a mention - which is really, _really_ bad writing/editing!)  

As for my saying that the shrink is arrogent, that has nothing to do with her 'pushing' Nikki to 'let Jessica out'. It has to do with her expression every time she does so. Your interpertation may vary, but to me it shouted Smug Arrogence.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 7, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Ok, now that's an explanation I can buy. I think that they really needed to pay closer attention to the editing of this episode. Too many things came off as sloppy and rushed. For example, one does not simply get picked up and sent to death row in a couple of hours. Which means that Mr. I Didit was in cutody at the time Jessica was brutalizing the shrink. That is a totally seperate crime, so no, she would not, _Not,_ *NOT* have been set free. (If Linderman did somehow manage to get the shrink to also drop her charges it was done offscreen without a mention - which is really, _really_ bad writing/editing!)
> 
> As for my saying that the shrink is arrogent, that has nothing to do with her 'pushing' Nikki to 'let Jessica out'. It has to do with her expression every time she does so. Your interpertation may vary, but to me it shouted Smug Arrogence.



I think you're misunderstanding. The guy who confessed to the crime was already on deathrow. It creates a "no one loses" situation.  Again, guessing that Linderman probably bribed the guy to confess to those crimes by giving money to the inmate's family.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 7, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And I think Sylar’s success was due to gullibility on the part of Mrs. Bennett, not that Sylar used The Voice. He was just being sinister.




I kinda get the feeling that Ms. Bennet has been mindwiped so many times by The Haitian that she's not playing with a totally full deck.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone think that Nikki his now locked inside and Jessica is the free one.

I say this because that last scene of the two when Michah wanted to play scrable, You see it's Jessica that was talking to him, and Nikki in the mirror. Jes say to Nikki  " You wanted to be locked up" While Nikki is pounding on the mirror from the inside.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 7, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that Nikki his now locked inside and Jessica is the free one.
> 
> I say this because that last scene of the two when Michah wanted to play scrable, You see it's Jessica that was talking to him, and Nikki in the mirror. Jes say to Nikki  " You wanted to be locked up" While Nikki is pounding on the mirror from the inside.



urrr.. yeah.


----------



## Richards (Feb 8, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Nothing like that happened with Mr. Nakamura or Kimiko. They never demonstrated any powers....



What do you mean?  Kimiko's power is obviously the ability to get Ando to put on aftershave!

Johnathan


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 8, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that Nikki his now locked inside and Jessica is the free one.




I don't know what other conclusions you _could_ draw from that scene.



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  Kimiko's power is obviously the ability to get Ando to put on aftershave!




Heh. I bet a lot of women have that power on and over Ando.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 8, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Peter; just remember he has come into contact with Sylar, this may mean he has Sylar's powers also and not realize it!




I had this thought as well, and it also _may_ explain why it seemed he had Ted and Hana's powers as well.

Peter should have the following additional powers, by my count: flight (Nathan), precognition (Isaac), The Voice (Eden), time/space control (Future Hiro), telepathy (Matt), invisibility (Claude), and regeneration (Claire).  If he absorbed Sylar's as well, he also gets The Way Things Work (Sylar), some sort of cold manipulation (Sylar through victim), telekinesis (the guy Sylar kills), and perfect memory/learning (Charlie).  Plus, a possible non-detection power, and a possible way to stop bullets.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 8, 2007)

Interview with Tim Kring about Nathan being Claire's Father.
ComicBookResources interviews George Takei

Some Syler tidbits are in CBR's _Behind the Eclipse _ for this week.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> and perfect memory/learning (Charlie)




I thought that Charlie died due to some rare condition she had, rather than being killed by Sylar (thanks to Hiro's jaunt to the past).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I thought that Charlie died due to some rare condition she had, rather than being killed by Sylar (thanks to Hiro's jaunt to the past).




Well, I don't think it's really been addressed, but I got the impression from the show that Hiro had failed to save her from Sylar, and that was the cause of his decreasing abilities.  I could be completely wrong though, and I might be forgetting a scene it was confirmed.


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 8, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I was implying some else will die. I knew about that death. Newscaster specificly said in the coming episodes.
> 
> After he threw Mrs. Bennet into the china cabinet, as he stood over her he said something in a different voice. It was not exactly like Edens, but that was the first thought that occured to me as well.




I'm pretty sure the news you heard refered to Eden.  It used the exact same language as earlier reports that hinted at Eden's death before it did happen.  But of course, we'll find out relatively soon if anybody else kicks it!

And, sorry, I'm just not buying it that Sylar used Eden's power, "The Voice".  I rewatched the episode and I think you guys are seeing (hearing) something that just ain't there.


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 8, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I had this thought as well, and it also _may_ explain why it seemed he had Ted and Hana's powers as well.
> 
> Peter should have the following additional powers, by my count: flight (Nathan), precognition (Isaac), The Voice (Eden), time/space control (Future Hiro), telepathy (Matt), invisibility (Claude), and regeneration (Claire).  If he absorbed Sylar's as well, he also gets The Way Things Work (Sylar), some sort of cold manipulation (Sylar through victim), telekinesis (the guy Sylar kills), and perfect memory/learning (Charlie).  Plus, a possible non-detection power, and a possible way to stop bullets.




While we have yet to fully explore how Peter's powers work, it seems he has to see and understand the other hero using his powers to manifest them, at least so far.  And to control them, he must have a positive emotional connection to that person.  At least, that's my theory so far.  But if he can connect to everybody through his dreams . . .

Also keep in mind that Peter most likely does NOT have Ted the Exploding Man's powers yet . . . he only sees himself with them in his prophetic dreams.  If Peter meets Ted and can't control his powers . . . BOOM!  If Peter learns to control his powers before meeting Ted, then maybe Ted blows up New York anyway!

_Edit: Nevermind, I just blew my own theory out of the water with Peter and Claire's first meeting, Pete had no idea of what Claire could do, he just automatically used her power when fighting Sylar.  Darn it!_


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, I also went back and re-watched the episode and Sylar's voice does sound funny when he says that one word ('Hi', 'Hide', 'Die', something like that). Sounds a little modulated or something. But since Mrs. Bennet didn't react or obey his order, I'm guessing it may have not been Eden's power. Maybe. But it sounded close enough that they could go either way with it.   

How about this for a theory, if it WAS Eden's power,  maybe Sylar doesn't get the powers from the brains directly. Maybe he gets them from being in near contact like Peter does. Maybe the brain extraction serves some other purpose or is just a red herring so people (like poor Eden    ) will think they can stop him from taking their powers too.

As to the T-Rex doubters: Sorry, try again. The painting of Isaac's clearly shows the BLADE of the sword Hiro is holding out towards the dino. In the museum, he had the sheath over the fake sword replica still because he didn't discover that it was fake till he got outside. So there!  

Too bad Peter can't use Sylar's original 'Way things work' power to figure out how to diffuse himself, assuming that it's not Ted or Sylar himself that blows up New York.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 8, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I think you're misunderstanding. The guy who confessed to the crime was already on deathrow. It creates a "no one loses" situation.  Again, guessing that Linderman probably bribed the guy to confess to those crimes by giving money to the inmate's family.



Actually, that's exactly my point. Mr. I Didit's confessions to the murders won't get Nikki/Jessica Out Of Jail Free, because she commited another crime while he was confessing! What they seem to be implying is that because the murder charges were dropped they have nothing to hold her on. Nope, don't work that way.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks WayneLigon for the links. So Mr. Nakamura’s first name is Kaito. Heh. Another reference, this one to _Green Hornet_.



			
				Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that Peter most likely does NOT have Ted the Exploding Man's powers yet...




When was Peter close enough the Radioactive Man to get his powers? Has that happened at all?



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Maybe he gets them from being in near contact like Peter does. Maybe the brain extraction serves some other purpose or is just a red herring so people (like poor Eden    ) will think they can stop him from taking their powers too.




Actually, I think that is the best theory I’ve heard so far. It is neat, tidy and has a nice twist. I like it. It also makes Sylar markedly more deadly and more Peter's opposite.



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> As to the T-Rex doubters: Sorry, try again. The painting of Isaac's clearly shows the BLADE of the sword Hiro is holding out towards the dino.




Bwa ha! I knew it – Linderman is the T-Rex. So there!


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Feb 8, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Our local NBC news station aired a fluff piece on Hereos last night where they spoke to some of  the cast, nothing really big or important was said until the reporter revealed the fate of one of the charaters.
> 
> [sblock]She said one of the heroes would die in a couple of episodes. Tie that in with what was shown in the  previews for next week of Nikki confronting Matt, and what looks like Matt flying out a window. Matt may be killed off  :\ [/sblock]



Good God, let's hope so. That subplot is absolutely the _least_ interesting of all so far. Virtually everyone I talk to who watches _Heroes_ tunes out whenever it's addressed. I can't tell you how many times I've wished they'd either hurry up and link it up with the main throughline, or stop wasting precious screentime on it, already.

Unfortunately...

[sblock]I think's Matt's unlikely to die, if only because Peter saw him in the precog vision of him blowing up New York real good which put him into the coma.[/sblock]


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 8, 2007)

I like 



Spoiler



Matt


 more than several of the other characters, so I would rather they die than 



Spoiler



him


, but I'm not one of the show writers. But I saw the same commercial and it does look like 



Spoiler



Nikki


 tosses 



Spoiler



Matt


 out of a high window.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think it's really been addressed, but I got the impression from the show that Hiro had failed to save her from Sylar, and that was the cause of his decreasing abilities.  I could be completely wrong though, and I might be forgetting a scene it was confirmed.




If that was the case, then why did Hiro mention that she had a terminal condition when he came back? I don't think he would have known if Sylar had murdered her.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> If that was the case, then why did Hiro mention that she had a terminal condition when he came back? I don't think he would have known if Sylar had murdered her.




He knew because he still went back in time to try and save her. Going back and changing history doesn't change him (unless he altered his own history, and maybe not even then), so he still knows what he altered - or didn't alter, in Charlie's case.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> He knew because he still went back in time to try and save her. Going back and changing history doesn't change him (unless he altered his own history, and maybe not even then), so he still knows what he altered - or didn't alter, in Charlie's case.




But he didn't know that before he went back in time.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 8, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> But he didn't know that before he went back in time.



She told him.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 8, 2007)

The timeline goes something like this:

Charlie is killed by Sylar.
Hiro goes back in time six months.
Charlie tells Hiro about the aneurysm.
Hiro teleports back to the future (in Japan).
Ando and Hiro meet back at the diner in Midland.

I just watched Six Months Ago, and Charlie is still killed by Sylar in the end.


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 9, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> The timeline goes something like this:
> 
> Charlie is killed by Sylar.
> Hiro goes back in time six months.
> ...




Also, it's when Charlie tells Hiro she has a terminal condition that he gives into despair as he realizes he CAN'T save her!  Even if he manages to get her away from Sylar, she still dies.  That's when he loses it and accidently teleports back to the present and begins to lose his powers.  Shame he didn't realize that keeping Charlie's powers away from Sylar is almost as important as saving her for her own sake.

I don't think Hiro really has lost his powers or needs the sword, but only thinks this to be so.

And regarding Hiro and the Dinosaur . . . If Hiro ever really faces off against a real dino in the distant past, I'll give you all a dollar!!!  It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 9, 2007)

I think Hiro fighting an actual dinosaur is going to happen. So far all of Isaac's paintings have been literal images of the future; each of them has displayed a scene that has happened exactly as it was shown.

My guess is that when Hiro gets the real sword, he'll be overjoyed, and then try to use his powers. However, either because the sword really does augment his abilties or because it just helps him to get around a mental block he has, he'll end up traveling too far, and wind up in the Cretaceous Period (or whenever) and face the T-Rex.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 9, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> I don't think Hiro really has lost his powers or needs the sword, but only thinks this to be so.




Indeed. We've already seen that in Isaac and now Peter, and the writers have said that people's powers are connected to their emotions and beliefs. So, it's probable that Hiro will regain his abilities either (1) when he really, really needs them, (2) he gets the sword, or (3) Claude or Peter _tell _ him it's all in his mind.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> ...he'll end up traveling too far, and wind up in the Cretaceous Period (or whenever) and face the T-Rex.




Actually, it is a carnotaurus. Carnotaurus (kahrn-oh-TAWR-us) meaning "meat-eating bull", referring to its distinct bull-like horns (Latin carn = flesh + taurus = bull) was a large predatory dinosaur, with horns vaguely resembling a bull's. Carnotaurus lived in Patagonia, Argentina during the Maastrichtian stage of the Late Cretaceous, and was discovered by José F. Bonaparte, who has discovered many other bizarre South American dinosaurs. Except for the one that goes by the name of Linderman, they are extinct. 

And I agree about the nature of Hiro's power.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 10, 2007)

was watching Vegas in NBC and they aired a promo for Heroes

[sblock]some one will fly, some one will die[/sblock]


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Feb 10, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Also, why didn't Sylar kill Mr. Bennet. He killed Eden with no problem, and seemed to be about to kill the wife with no problem either.




Technically Eden killed herself by turning the gun on herself so Sylar wouldn't get her brain.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 10, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Also, why didn't Sylar kill Mr. Bennet. He killed Eden with no problem, and seemed to be about to kill the wife with no problem either.




It the "Blofield putting James Bond into the easily escapable death-trap" thing. Basically his ego and sadism (waiting to punish HRG Guy by killing his daughter while HRG Guy was locked up) got in the way of making the practical strategic and tactical decision. I don't have that problem. When I've got the hero down, I just shoot him.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 10, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> It the "Blofield putting James Bond into the easily escapable death-trap" thing. Basically his ego and sadism (waiting to punish HRG Guy by killing his daughter while HRG Guy was locked up) got in the way of making the practical strategic and tactical decision. I don't have that problem. When I've got the hero down, I just shoot him.




The funny thing is, based on what we know of Sylar, it's entirely within character for him to be egotistical and sadistic, and leave HRG alive.  Usually when this sort of thing happens, it's mostly a deus ex machina, to keep a cast member alive.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Feb 10, 2007)

how do you post spoilers. i think i know who dies and i dont want to ruin it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 10, 2007)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> how do you post spoilers. i think i know who dies and i dont want to ruin it.





Bracket spoiler bracket and then bracket slash bracket to end it. so, it is [ and spoiler ] and the [ and /spoiler]

That is what I did below.



Spoiler



Hopping Vampire


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 10, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Bracket spoiler bracket and then bracket slash bracket to end it. so, it is [ and spoiler ] and the [ and /spoiler]
> 
> That is what I did below.
> 
> ...




You can also do an spoiler block [ sblock ] then close it with [ /sblock ] 

[sblock] Peek a Boo [/sblock]

Just remember to remove the spaces inside the brackets


----------



## Aeric (Feb 10, 2007)

It seems to me that the reason Sylar's voice sounded weird as he was walking towards Mrs. Bennet was because that part of the scene was in slow-motion.  The woman was just hurled into a glass cabinet.  She had been knocked for a loop.  That's why she was just lying there on the floor looking up at Syler and not trying to crawl away from him.  There was probably some element of shock in play as well.  Sylar wasn't using Eden's power or any other power at that point.  It was just a storytelling tool.

As for the dinosaur encounter, not all of Issac's paintings have been literal snapshots of events.  Remember the painting of Peter flying?  He didn't do that on his own; his brother was holding on to him.  So there is defintely some wiggle room to play with.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 10, 2007)

Aeric said:
			
		

> As for the dinosaur encounter, not all of Issac's paintings have been literal snapshots of events.  Remember the painting of Peter flying?  He didn't do that on his own; his brother was holding on to him.  So there is defintely some wiggle room to play with.




Actually, they are, they've just been often misinterpreted by the characters.

It could have been a picture of Peter flying - that's how Peter chose to see it.  It was really a picture of Peter _trying_ to fly, and falling.  That's the trick to Isaac's paintings - just because you have a single snapshot, doesn't mean you have the context, and that's what matters.  The writers use a similar trick with the painting of Peter dead, and also with the order of events in general in Odessa, which Issac and Peter get completely wrong.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 11, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> That's the trick to Isaac's paintings...




So far, few of Isaac's paintings have been rendered incorrect by choices people have made. In fact, the only one I am aware of as being incorrect is the one where Claire is shown dead, the inside of her skull empty*. I may be misinterpreting this image. All the other paintings I am aware of, including the one where Peter is on the ground, bloody and broken, have come true. Perhaps the future is as immutable as the past.

*Hi-light for Spoiler Thoughts; 



Spoiler



The image of the dead cheerleader could be one of three things; A. It was Claire, dead and a victim of Sylar, but Peter's intervention changed the situation; B. It was actually the other cheerleader dead, and not Claire (meaning the future is immutable); C. Sylar succeeds in killing Claire at some point in the still-to-be future, i.e. sometime after Peter "saved" her the first time (meaning the future is immutable and depressing).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 11, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> So far, few of Isaac's paintings have been rendered incorrect by choices people have made. In fact, the only one I am aware of as being incorrect is the one where Claire is shown dead, the inside of her skull empty*. I may be misinterpreting this image. All the other paintings I am aware of, including the one where Peter is on the ground, bloody and broken, have come true. Perhaps the future is as immutable as the past.




To choose the answer from the spoiler text, B.  That was the other cheerleader whose head Sylar _did_ cut open.  In fact, she was even able to take credit for Claire's save early in the season, since they looked enough alike.

Isaac and Peter generally misinterpreted the order of events with regards to the paintings of the homecoming.  If you watch Homecoming, you see every single scene depicted - but not in the order they deduced.

Peter didn't in fact fly during the painting in the first episode - he was falling.

Isaac painted Peter numerous times looking for him, but assumed his ability wasn't working.  It was - Peter was invisible.

Nathan and Simone both assumed the painting of Peter lying on the ground dead meant he was... well, dead.  He had absorbed Claire's power.  That's what I mean by context being important, since they were in fact wrong about the outcome.

I'm not saying they've all been incorrect, it's just that they're not always right about the interpretation.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 11, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm not saying they've all been incorrect, it's just that they're not always right about the interpretation.




Well, if the future is immutable, then



Spoiler



New York City is doomed, doooomed I tell you, doooooomed


!


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 11, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Well, if the future is immutable, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If new york doesn't blow up, there is going to be serious time consequences.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 11, 2007)

To tell the truth, that's one of the big things I'm waiting to see how they do.  As they've written Isaac and Hiro's powers so far, I'm not really sure how they can _not_ blow up New York.  It will have to be a pretty good explanation, and it'll be one of the most difficult things they'll face - if they screw it up, the fans will be outraged.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock] i think it is zack that dies as hes leaving the show anyways to do fox tv's terminator based series[/sblock]


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you mean Isaac? I had not heard anything about that.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0851851/
see here


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 11, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> The timeline goes something like this:
> 
> Charlie is killed by Sylar.
> Hiro goes back in time six months.
> ...



Actually, that's not the timeline, at lest not in the usual sense of timelines. 

<table border=1>
<tr>
<th>original timeline</th>
<th> new ltimeline </th>
<tr>
<td>
Charlie and Hiro live their normal lifes. Both begin to discover their unusual abilities. 
Charlie learns that she will die due to some disease/brain defect. She celebrates her birthday with her friends at the diner.
</td>
<td> 
Hiro appears in Charlies life during her birthday party. He teaches her some Japanese, while he learns some English from her. Charlie discovers her abilities. She enjoys her time with Hiro. 
At the same time, Hiro in Tokyo begins to pick up his abilities.
</td> 

</tr>
<tr>
<td>
Hiro and Ando travel to the USA as Hiro claims that New York will explode in a nuclear blast (and that Hiro can travel in time.)
</td>
<td>
Hiro suddenly disappears out of Charlies life as she is telling him of her deadly disease.
Hiro and Ando travel to the USA as Hiro claims that New York will explode in a nuclear blast (and that Hiro can travel in time.)
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
A future Hiro (with sword) informs Peter about the cheerleader.
</td>
<td>
A future Hiro (with sword) informs Peter about the cheerleader.
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
Hiro and Ando meet Charlie in her diner. Hiro and Charlie immediately understand each other well.
Sylar appears and kills Charlie, before Hiro and Charlie have a chance to really get to know each other.
</td>
<td>
Hiro and Ando meet Charlie in the diner. We don't know what exactly happens in this "iteration", but in the end, Sylar murders her.
</td>
</tr>

</table>

The timeline doesn't cover Hiros visit in the future (in which Ando appears totally unaware of Hiros abilities or the reason why is away). It also lacks a third timeline (possibly unaltered by any of Hiros time traveling abilities) where Hiro doesn't visit Peter in the train and asks him to "save the Cheerleader".


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 11, 2007)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Actually, that's not the timeline, at lest not in the usual sense of timelines...




Ooohhh... boxes.

Still, it appear that both the future and the past are immutable. What Isaac sees and paints will come to be regardless of what anyone does and what has happen is also fixed, regardless of Hiro's time travels.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 11, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Ooohhh... boxes.
> 
> Still, it appear that both the future and the past are immutable. What Isaac sees and paints will come to be regardless of what anyone does and what has happen is also fixed, regardless of Hiro's time travels.



Not so. The picture of Charlie without Hiro at her birthday party changes to Charlie with Hiro. So some change is possible.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 11, 2007)

Head 'splode!!!   

This is why I'm interested to see how they handle the bomb.

Also, a big mystery still unresolved - how come no one recognized Hiro when he came back to the diner?

My guess is eventually Hiro and the Haitian meet up, and Hiro asks him to wipe them, to avoid Head 'Splodage.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 12, 2007)

No...all that happened, was he was placed in a moment into her life.

Her death, as it was the main mission of Hiro trying to prevent, could not be changed, dying by the brain tumor or by Sklar's hand.

Her timeline life was meant to end, in either case.

Now...with the explosion part, in the city, that will be the real brain twist, when it comes.


			
				Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Not so. The picture of Charlie without Hiro at her birthday party changes to Charlie with Hiro. So some change is possible.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 12, 2007)

-Cleaning up the brain matter, and skull fragments-
Ewww!!


			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Head 'splode!!!
> 
> This is why I'm interested to see how they handle the bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 13, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Head 'splode!!!
> 
> This is why I'm interested to see how they handle the bomb.
> 
> ...




It could be that Isaac is mearly painting Hiro's timeline. Current Hiro was around when the bomb went off so to some extent Isaac is painting both what is/was/will be centered on only Hiro. That painting has already literally happened to current Hiro so it does not need to happen again.


----------

